# Starting A Another New Motorized Bicycle'ish Build



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2016)

My friend one up'd me with his build so I have to return the favor.  I normally have one built every 2 to 3 years and everyone is better than the last.  We are gathering parts now and going with more motorcycle parts than bicycle this time.  I think my friends my look a bit better but mine will be better designed for everyday riding.  Where he used Worksmans rim, moped and worksman hubs and thick highend bicycle tires, mine will be all motorcycle.  These bikes should be able to do 80mph.

We are using Hummer hubs, Avon tires and 21 inch rims.  The rims, hubs and tires are in but are waiting for the spokes.  Also, we order a Triumph girder fork.  The tank will look similar to a teens Thor motorcycle but changed up a bit.  I will use an old family name on the tank because it is not a copy of any one motorcycle but heavily influenced by many of the designs of that time.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's the tires, hubs, fork and a start of a fender.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's a couple of my friends builds that he has done for us over the years and in order of being made.  The Blake Bros. was the last bike built and is a 13hp 5 speed set up compaired to the 5hp single speed that the other have.  My new one will be a 15hp 5 speed...lol.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's the style tank I will be using without the cutout. .  It's like a thinner Thor tank


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm also leaning towards a skirted front fender too


----------



## bairdco (Sep 17, 2016)

You should come out to the grange gokart track in victorville on october 22. 

There's a Motorized bicycle race. All kinds of cool bikes will be there. 

If you want the info, let me know.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

I will go if mine gets finished by then.  If not, I'll make the next one.


----------



## jkent (Sep 17, 2016)

What kind of fork is that?


----------



## VDub Will (Sep 17, 2016)

Are any of these for sale?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

jkent said:


> What kind of fork is that?



Here's a link to one of those forks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TRIUMPH...m3cc929d57e:m:mjMkLFhxWTtgWkFZLRSKhFw&vxp=mtr


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

VDub Will said:


> Are any of these for sale?



The Police on sold for $7000 off of eBay last week a that's about what I had into it.  It's pretty cool that you can ride them for year the get almost everything back. That makes it easy to buy the next build...lol.  the new build cost more so I'm trading him a bike for the extra and my throw in a few bucks here and there.
He does have these listings on eBay

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262622764320
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262620444559


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 17, 2016)

I like those skirted fenders on the original Thor better than the example pic you showed,  The reverse front and back skirts are cool, I plan to make a bike with a set like that.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

That's also a Thor...lol


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

I like the green color too


----------



## jkent (Sep 17, 2016)

Now that is a sweet ride! 
JKent


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 29, 2016)

Build updates


----------

